# Spaceliner tank question



## schwinnman67 (Jul 13, 2021)

Was looking at the 7 style tank on Ebay and the one on a girl's bike I have. They look very similar. 
Since it doesn't mount on on the frame bars (front to back) , but just on the down tube and head tube, 
is it possible they are the same?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 13, 2021)

nope. mens/ladies differ, and aren't interchangeable.


----------

